# Valet mode



## jetwet1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Model 3 will have a valet mode ?

I know it sounds silly, but I live in Vegas and this car will be valet parked a lot.


----------



## Reggie (Apr 4, 2016)

This hasn't been specifically mentioned anywhere so no one knows for sure. However, I find it hard to believe that it wouldn't. I can't recall a single $35K vehicle sold today that doesn't include one.


----------



## jetwet1 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm thinking it will as well, I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything, of course right now there is a lot of rumors flying around, heck it's one of the reasons we are here.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm sure they will. It's a standard feature of the Model S/X that is no-cost. Besides, if they didn't it's just an over the air software update to add it. Tesla's are the only cars on the market that get better with age, like wine.

Keep in mind, everything about Model 3 comes from what they have learned making Model S and X. In many ways we will be getting a better car and for that I'm thankful to all the pioneers who bought Model S and X and paved the way for us to enjoy a compelling and affordable EV.


----------



## jetwet1 (Apr 6, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Keep in mind, everything about Model 3 comes from what they have learned making Model S and X. In many ways we will be getting a better car and for that I'm thankful to all the pioneers who bought Model S and X and paved the way for us to enjoy a compelling and affordable EV.


I totally agree, I am full on drinking the cool aid. The thing that is really appealing to me is that they listen, it's shocking that more companies don't listen to their customers.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

one of the features from the original Roadsters that I thought sounded awesome was the valet mode to be able to disable and/or set limits on various functions. I've not heard much about this lately. Is it still around but just not as exciting as autopilot? Or no longer part of the software? 
For the current owners, if your Tesla has it, do you use it? When, why? Like sending your teenager out on an errand or when you go on vacation and leave it parked at home when others may have access to it?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> one of the features from the original Roadsters that I thought sounded awesome was the valet mode to be able to disable and/or set limits on various functions. I've not heard much about this lately. Is it still around but just not as exciting as autopilot? Or no longer part of the software?
> For the current owners, if your Tesla has it, do you use it? When, why? Like sending your teenager out on an errand or when you go on vacation and leave it parked at home when others may have access to it?


The Model S first launched without Valet mode.

It took several firmware updates before it showed up. We use this feature when we valet the Model S.

The Roadster often does not get driven to places with valets. And even if we do, my wife often will self park it.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Just thought to add what Valet mode looks like from the App...

My wife actually took my S for an appointment this afternoon and had to valet park, she doesn't normally activate valet mode, so I did it for her remotely using the App (available via iOS or Android).

So the following screens are what it looks like:

First, the car has to be parked.

IMG_0704.png by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

That's the main screen, so you select the menu (looks like the Model 3 symbol on the upper right.)

IMG_0702.png by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Then select the enable choice...

the screen then changes to...

IMG_0701.png by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

verify on home page of the App...

IMG_0703.png by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

That's it.

On the car, it's easy as well, but I was remote, so thought to post the instructions here...

Of course, this just inspired me to write a blog-post later on this as well (including the in-car options.)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

thanks Dennis!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> thanks Dennis!


Your welcome... Thank you for inspiring a future post on my blog... I'll even include Roadster valet mode for the blog post... However, Model S one is probably what is going to make it on the 3... The Roadster one doesn't include any remote access, and our car is almost 8 years old.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

in your blogpost, could you highlight any settings/options you have to tweak valet mode, or if it is all preset without any options?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> in your blogpost, could you highlight any settings/options you have to tweak valet mode, or if it is all preset without any options?


On both Roadster and Model S, the valet mode is preset. There have been many who have requested a teenage driver, or other configurable settings.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

i really don't have a need, more just curious.

If my teenagers take the car out, I have bigger problems - am am sure the short one would be behind it.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> i really don't have a need, more just curious.
> 
> If my teenagers take the car out, I have bigger problems - am am sure the short one would be behind it.


They look like they have "the need for speed"


----------



## saihaynes (Apr 19, 2016)

Valet mode would be awesome in the Model 3!


----------

